# Holiday Baking 2018!!



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Let's share pictures and descriptions of our holiday baking projects!

Here are my shortbread cookies made last evening with a cookie stamp. I used whole cane sugar (AKA rapadura) instead of white sugar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I won't have any pics to share since I'm not baking. But, if you make too much you could send some of those shortbread cookies my way. I love shortbread.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I could try baking here but it's pretty hard hehe..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Solar oven, DR. BTW, where are you now?


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Well, I won't have any pics to share since I'm not baking. But, if you make too much you could send some of those shortbread cookies my way. I love shortbread.


Maybe you'll have something to share later. Do you bake?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My baking fell off years ago. With just the hubs and I it just didn't make sense to waste food. Now that it's just me there really is no sense in it.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, I see. I like to bake, and look forward to holiday baking as most of the cookies go elsewhere. Otherwise I don't bake much the rest of the year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I really did it for him since he liked that kind of thing. I'm notorious for buying some pie/cake/donuts, eating one and having to toss the rest. He at least would eat what I didn't. 

I did the same in the early years. Actually it wasn't unheard of for me to bake just because at anytime of the year.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Solar oven, DR. BTW, where are you now?


Spain LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got your marching shoes on and just wandering and exploring. How are you liking it?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I bake every now and then throughout the year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe those of you that still bake should setup a swap of home made goods.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Got your marching shoes on and just wandering and exploring. How are you liking it?


Pretty good! Its actually quite cold here in Valencia though. How are you? I haven't heard of you in a while. How is your husband? And you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's cold here too add in the rain we're getting and it's rather nasty out there. I just came in from putting the Guineas up and that couple of minutes out there was plenty for me. 

Do you have another destination coming up? How many countries does in this make in the past year?

Things changed a great deal during my absence.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Only thing I have baked this holiday season is dog treats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oooh, I've got a really old boy that would enjoy homemade dog cookies.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Kiflies! First year making them.









Goodies in box ready to go to their new owners! Kiflies, Peanut butter Kiss Cookies, and Snickerdoodles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are Kiflies? I like the ones in the middle with the kisses in the middle. 

You know someone mentioned Russian Tea Cakes last week and now I'm seriously thinking of baking some for me.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Kiflies originated in Poland or Hungary. Information differs, and so does the spelling. They are a lightly sweet pastry with a walnut filling. I've seen them before, but didn't try one until last week when I decided to make some. I don't like powdered sugar, so only tried one without.

The cookies with the kisses are peanut butter. First time making them. Recipe has too much sugar for my taste. Going to try with less sugar next time.

I was looking in an old recipe book just a few hours ago and saw a recipe for Russian Tea Cakes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the reason I like the Tea Cakes is that they are not too sweet. And they're delicate.

I always wondered what the name was for the pastry, Kiflies. The mother of someone I dated a million years ago used to make them. Same thing, they're not overly sweet. 

You might be able to reduce the sugar in the peanut butter cookies. Something I read not long ago about banana bread. My gripe was all the recipes were too sweet, the author I was reading said it was possible to reduce the sugar to reduce the sweetness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I knew something wasn't quite right with the Kiflies being what I had had so using that I went digging. What she made was called Potica. I see most of the recipes use Walnuts for the filling but if I remember right, she used poppy seeds. 

Now After 40 years I know what that yummy treat was. Thanks, LoB, mystery solved because of you.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I think the reason I like the Tea Cakes is that they are not too sweet. And they're delicate.
> 
> I always wondered what the name was for the pastry, Kiflies. The mother of someone I dated a million years ago used to make them. Same thing, they're not overly sweet.
> 
> You might be able to reduce the sugar in the peanut butter cookies. Something I read not long ago about banana bread. My gripe was all the recipes were too sweet, the author I was reading said it was possible to reduce the sugar to reduce the sweetness.


I'm sure the peanut butter cookies will be better with the sugar cut, and actually I'm going to use a different sugar.

I cut the sugar in most recipes quite a bit and they always turn out good, and actually better than the original since the flavor of the ingredients comes out over the sugar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I do that I always worry I'm going to cut it too much. Then there was that whole question of how much does the sweetener play into the texture? So, instead of making any of it, I avoid it.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't cut the sugar in Snickerdoodles, and when baking for other people. Sweetener does play into texture in some things.

I like things less sweet than most people, and actually going back to not eating sugar of any kind, not even fruit, and no flour. Too inflammatory. Just wanted a few goodies while doing some holiday baking.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just saw this thread, so I’m throwing in my two bits. This year has been more candy making and our traditional holiday breads. I’ve made microwave peanut brittle because my kids and grands love it. I did my moms fruitcake which in my opinion is the best around. I found the best recipe for cranberry orange bread. Both of these are pretty sweet, but they freeze well so that we have them on occasion through out the year. I have to make hot chocolate mix plus another peanut brittle for my college bound grandson this week then we’re putting the sweets away. We’re going low carb to see how it affects the inflammation we’re having.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

This was the last of holiday baking: pecan cinnamon tarts, ginger snaps, peanut butter cookies, vanilla and chocolate macaroons.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I eat very few of the cookies myself, but just like to bake. @nannypattyrn My experience is that eating low carb and no sugar does help inflammation. The baked treats I tolerate best are made with coconut flour, and only occasionally.

Perhaps a healthy eating thread would be beneficial!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I'm reading about your latest culinary escapades I was thinking how much you and Patsy sound alike. 

I have no objections. I've been whining that cooking just for myself was such a chore. I think my issue was more about how boring it was. Now that I switched over to Mediterranean style cooking I look forward to it more. I still hate all the mess the prep causes but if I'm eating healthier so beit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lover of birds said:


> This was the last of holiday baking: pecan cinnamon tarts, ginger snaps, peanut butter cookies, vanilla and chocolate macaroons.
> 
> View attachment 30646


They look so yummy.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

lover of birds said:


> This was the last of holiday baking: pecan cinnamon tarts, ginger snaps, peanut butter cookies, vanilla and chocolate macaroons.
> 
> View attachment 30646


They look very tasty! I have a little more to do. Another batch of peanut brittle, toffee, and hot chocolate mix for my college bound grandson. Then, we're doing damage control, which will be portion and lower carb.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I still want to do some experimenting on things I haven't made before. I would like to make shortbread cookies using a piping bag, and a kringle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I told this to Patsy once before, I have no imagination when it comes to cooking. I never do stuff just because I want to change things up.

But I don't see why the piping bag wouldn't work with shortbread. What is a kringle?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I’m finally done with holiday cooking. Well over10 batches of peanut brittle, a couple of batches of marshmallow fudge, party trash, triple fruit cakes put in the freezer, cranberry orange bread, several batches of hot chocolate mix. Most of this was given to my kids and co-workers. I enjoy making all this stuff, but I can’t keep it around because we can’t stay out of it..


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

A kringle is a danish pastry that has many flaky pastry layers and fruit, or fruit/cream cheese filling with an icing on top. It's shaped into a circle.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm finally done with holiday cooking. Well over10 batches of peanut brittle, a couple of batches of marshmallow fudge, party trash, triple fruit cakes put in the freezer, cranberry orange bread, several batches of hot chocolate mix. Most of this was given to my kids and co-workers. I enjoy making all this stuff, but I can't keep it around because we can't stay out of it..


I love fruit cake but because of the high sugar haven't had it in years. Same here with keeping the sweets around; it's just too difficult to stay out of. I would love to have a brownie diet...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

lover of birds said:


> I love fruit cake but because of the high sugar haven't had it in years. Same here with keeping the sweets around; it's just too difficult to stay out of. I would love to have a brownie diet...


Yes, it does have a lot of sugar in it for sure. I left one mini loaf in my freezer just in case we get desperate! the rest went to family and co workers. That way I get my baking fix and enough sugar and done with it. (I hope!)


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Here are some of the shortbread cookies I made using a piping bag.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your good. Maybe you should have been doing this kind of thing professionally. 

And now I want some shortbread cookies.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Shortbread cookies are so good, and keep longer than most other cookies. Extra cookies can be put in the freezer, then get a few out at a time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just glad Patsy is done with her baking, I get to hear all about it as my want for some sweets gets turned on higher and higher.

Yes, the shortbreads do freeze well. I've done that on several occasions.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> It's cold here too add in the rain we're getting and it's rather nasty out there. I just came in from putting the Guineas up and that couple of minutes out there was plenty for me.
> 
> Do you have another destination coming up? How many countries does in this make in the past year?
> 
> Things changed a great deal during my absence.


didn't see this message for a while, sorry

hopefully the weather will take a turn soon, i can't stand it anymore. yeah, Belgium, England, and then iran. that makes.... 3 countries. ive been to a lot. i can name them lol
Belgium, Bulgaria, Serbia, iran, Luxembourg, Germany, England, France, turkey, Spain, and that's all i can think of rn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, it sounds like you barely get your feet on the ground and you're off again. Do you get to see much of each place while you're there?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Dang, it sounds like you barely get your feet on the ground and you're off again. Do you get to see much of each place while you're there?


I've been in Spain for about 5 months now. not really much to see robin. Everyone's saying how nice Spanish people are and the weather and all that stuff but in reality they're just like English people lol. the houses are poorly built and designed for summer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That kind of travel allows you to make decisions on where you'd like to land permanently as an adult. I've traveled my country pretty extensively and it's given me the opportunity to say no way would I live there again.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That kind of travel allows you to make decisions on where you'd like to land permanently as an adult. I've traveled my country pretty extensively and it's given me the opportunity to say no way would I live there again.


Yes it helps a lot later on


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That kind of travel allows you to make decisions on where you'd like to land permanently as an adult. I've traveled my country pretty extensively and it's given me the opportunity to say no way would I live there again.


I've always wanted to go to Spain but now i know what it's really like i wouldn't come again


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's surprising considering how many think it's the place to be to retire or vaca.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That's surprising considering how many think it's the place to be to retire or vaca.


I thought the same


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, scratch off one country from your future itineraries.


----------

